# Kernel panic

## gentoo_newguy

Hi guys new build. 

Using ext4 for my root file system. 

Everything seems to be in the Kernel correctly. 

Do I need anything special in my grub or fstab conf ? 

It dose not seem to be able to mount my root partition. 

Never used ext4 before. 

Maybe this is the problem

----------

## massimo

Please provide more information, e.g., error message and configuration files like grub.conf, fstab, ...

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Thanks for your reply. 

Grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:

```

Have also tried adding roottypefs=ext4 to the kernel line but didnt work .

Fstab.conf

```

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

Kernel panic.

```

VFS : Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block (2,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option here are the available partitions 

0300 4194302 hda driver ide-cdrom 

Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS unable to mount fs on rootfs  on unknown block (2,0)

PID 1 comm : swapper not tainted 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #11

```

Is there an easy way of posting the kernel panic without having to type it out ?[/profile]

----------

## Jaglover

... on unknown block (2,0) 

You didn't manage to get HDD controller support right in your kernel.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Oh .#

If i lspci can u help me i seem to be stuck i have all the VIA stuff set.

livecd ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Ultra/PT894 Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 5372

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 90)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237S PCI to ISA Bridge

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)

00:13.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge

00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)

Last edited by gentoo_newguy on Thu Feb 25, 2010 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Sure, but you can help yourself at http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Ok i have added support for sata (deprecated) conflicts with libata driver and the kernel has booted  im not sure about this kernel it seems a bit messy. 

Surely this is not correct ??

Can someone help me clean it up later ? 

Sorry for all question guys

----------

## cach0rr0

yep, you're using the old CONFIG_IDE drivers

You should be using the new CONFIG_ATA drivers only, and have CONFIG_IDE completely deselected. 

Can you post your lspci -n output? We should be able to advise better with that.

----------

